# Forum > MMO > Runescape > [Bot] Best 07RS Bot?

## Thulkas

Hey, guys, just wondering what the current best bot for OSRS actually is?

----------


## PrestigiousClouds

I've been using TopBot and OSBot, in my experience, they're both great.

----------


## Lavillana

I got banned using both TopBot and OSBot on different accounts. I tried them both because of this recommendation from Prestigious Clouds. I deleted the game, cleaned out my cache, changed my IP, and created a new email address after each ban. These bots were detected within hours when I tried them. Runemate is currently working for me, but it has only been a couple of days.

----------

